# Samick Journey



## saffikeagan (Oct 3, 2013)

So, I've recently started archery, and I'm looking for a cheaper takedown bow. One of the instructors at my range suguested the Samick Journey as it comes in lefty as well as the fact that they are good bows for the price (she didn't recommend the sage as I'm 5'7). It seems people here like the Samick's for beginners. However, it looks like the lightest weight limbs I can get are 30#. I'm shooting about 20# (19-23) at the range now. Would it be okay to go up to 30#? Also, people around here have said the toss the string that comes with and get a custom string. Where do I get those from?


----------



## saffikeagan (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh...just saw the Polaris. It's beautiful. Now I want it. Eh, all confused as to which Samick I should get!


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

What type of shooting are you going to do?? Target or hunting? The jump from 20 to 30 is quite a bit if you have just started to shoot recurve. Also the length of the bow will be important.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

the samick sage is a 62 inch bow. i shoot one of these with timbers off the shelf in traditional events. suits me fine at 30# as i have a just under 24 inch draw length and am 5'3''. this puts only about 22 pound of draw weight on the fingers based on the generally accepted calculation of taking 2 pounds off for every inch of draw length below 28 inches, which is what recurve limb weights are based on. so my 30# bow holds 30# only if my draw length was 28 inches.

i eventually replaced the thick heavy supplied string with a lighter Fast Flight type string, about 12 or 14 strand. some bow shops have ready made strings, bought by telling them your bow length, draw weight and string material and number of strands. check the lancaster site for an example of strings. the FITA/JOAD forum here on AT(listed just below the womens forum) is helpful with that type of thing like material and strands.

the polaris is available as a 62 or 66 inch bow. lots of limb weight options available. we have had these as our club/beginner bows for years with no problems. ours are mainly 66 inch to cater for adult heights and draw lengths. good value and very affordable. can't say i have any knowledge of the samick journey.
happy shooting


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

just like to agree with bowgal that 20 to 30 is a big increase for a beginner. start light, learn right and enjoy shooting all day.
and length is important. i can shoot a 60 arrow indoor or a 90 arrow target round much easier(without tiring) with my longer 66 inch 30# target bow than i can with my shorter 62 inch 30# samick sage. same poundage limbs. the 4 inches in bow length is what makes the difference. the short bow is great for 3d traditional which is only 20 or 30 arrows in a whole day.


----------



## saffikeagan (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

